# Npp and test e pining schedule help



## aderu (Jun 25, 2018)

Dear team

Can you recommend on pining schedule for test e and npp
Test e 500mg weekly
Npp 300mg weekly

I was thinking mon /Thurs test and npp /sat npp only

Please suggest


----------



## Popeye (Jun 25, 2018)

I'd go M, W, F npp... test e once a week


----------



## aderu (Jun 25, 2018)

Popeye said:


> I'd go M, W, F npp... test e once a week


So which day would be test? And 500 one shot? At 2 ml?


----------



## Elivo (Jun 25, 2018)

aderu said:


> So which day would be test? And 500 one shot? At 2 ml?



2ml into a bigger muscle will work fine, id probably tend to avoid that much in something like a delt, but its doable.


----------



## Spongy (Jun 25, 2018)

honestly, you're going to be pinning 3x per week on the npp (I assume 1 ml per inection) so I would do npp MWF and add 1 ml test to M and F because you can.  Spread it out.  Keep your levels steady.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 25, 2018)

I was thinking about a similar cycle and I was kicking around just going e3d for both, curious to see what answers pop up here. Haven't done a lot of looking in to it but phenylprop half life is 4.5 days, so I'm not sure why e3d wouldn't give you stable levels. 
With e3d on test you're only going to have one extra shot a month so it's basically the same on that end.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 25, 2018)

aderu said:


> So which day would be test? And 500 one shot? At 2 ml?



You could just splitthe test up equally into your npp... then you would just be doing 3shots a week m,w,f and less than 2ml each


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 25, 2018)

I would pin test e mon and thur, and NPP m.w.f.  I guess you could switch to do both on Friday.


----------



## snake (Jun 25, 2018)

Double the NPP and pin it all evenly in the same syringe MWF. Same volume every time, no guessing. You should still be under 3 mls.


----------



## Intense (Jun 25, 2018)

I’d just pin both together EOD. Break up your test e dose to equal 500mg per week though.

More stable blood levels can never hurt. The more frequently I pin regardless of the ester I feel better. So might as well pin them together.


----------



## aderu (Jun 25, 2018)

Intense said:


> I’d just pin both together EOD. Break up your test e dose to equal 500mg per week though.
> 
> More stable blood levels can never hurt. The more frequently I pin regardless of the ester I feel better. So might as well pin them together.


I should've took test prop since I'm going to pin eod. Haha
So I'll do 0.5 E0D with npp then I'll switch to test prop when test e finishes.

I was thing of 8 weeks npp and 10 weeks test

What do you think? Or should I extend?


----------



## aderu (Jun 25, 2018)

aderu said:


> I should've took test prop since I'm going to pin eod. Haha
> So I'll do 0.5 E0D with npp then I'll switch to test prop when test e finishes.
> 
> I was thing of 8 weeks npp and 10 weeks test
> ...


Oh my. I can't do that. Just realized I have ampules of 1 ml not a vial! Guess I'm stuck for 2ml gigantic shots and npp every othrer day unless I try to get my hands on test prop.


----------



## aderu (Jun 25, 2018)

aderu said:


> Oh my. I can't do that. Just realized I have ampules of 1 ml not a vial! Guess I'm stuck for 2ml gigantic shots and npp every othrer day unless I try to get my hands on test prop.


But even if I get test prop. It'll still be 2ml eod. So I guess I'll stick to npp eod. Mwfs and so on and test e m/t


----------



## deejeff442 (Jun 25, 2018)

I would just do both Monday and Friday . 4.5 day half life and all... Wouldnt do prop after the e. Spike in test levels.
Might get deca dick till the test e kicks in. 
Any chance to get prop to kick off with the npp I would .


----------



## aderu (Jun 26, 2018)

deejeff442 said:


> I would just do both Monday and Friday . 4.5 day half life and all... Wouldnt do prop after the e. Spike in test levels.
> Might get deca dick till the test e kicks in.
> Any chance to get prop to kick off with the npp I would .


It's confusing because the npp I got had a leaflet and in it was mentioned half life 2.5 days.

Anyways I'll stick to mwf for npp and m/thursdsy for test e and see how it goes. Time. To. Be a junkie 

Now 8 weeks npp and 10 weeks test e is the plan. Aromasn on hand and dostinex once weekly. Sounds good Guys?

I'm planing to taper down for 2 weeks to avoid the heavy crash during Pct. I did it with test prop and Pct was very smooth. Didn't get any acne just a loss of libido for a week almost


----------



## bvs (Jun 26, 2018)

As many have said, Monday/Wednesday/Friday is what id be doing. Im not a fan of tapering doses down but if its what you like then go for it


----------



## aderu (Jun 26, 2018)

bvs said:


> As many have said, Monday/Wednesday/Friday is what id be doing. Im not a fan of tapering doses down but if its what you like then go for it


M /W / Friday it is

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mythos (Jun 26, 2018)

Tapering isn't going to help with the crash.. Just discontinue and PCT.


----------



## bsw5 (Jun 26, 2018)

Spongy said:


> honestly, you're going to be pinning 3x per week on the npp (I assume 1 ml per inection) so I would do npp MWF and add 1 ml test to M and F because you can.  Spread it out.  Keep your levels steady.



This is how I'm running it right now. It's working out great for me.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 26, 2018)

I ran it M/T with no troubles. 250 of test and 150 npp will both fit in the same barrel. 
2 pins a week is an easy cycle.


----------



## Merlin (Jun 28, 2018)

I've done the npp every other day but had other people pin me in my rear delts etc. Some people can't take being a needle cushion. I was for sure tired of it once I was finished with cycle.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 28, 2018)

mwf or eod or twice  aweek all work


----------



## aderu (Jun 28, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> mwf or eod or twice  aweek all work


I'll stick to mwf. Steady flow.

Thanks everyone . Appreciate


----------



## John Ziegler (Jun 28, 2018)

The older i get the more pinning once a week seems like eod


----------



## Intense (Jul 1, 2018)

aderu said:


> Oh my. I can't do that. Just realized I have ampules of 1 ml not a vial! Guess I'm stuck for 2ml gigantic shots and npp every othrer day unless I try to get my hands on test prop.



Can always leave some preloaded in a syringe. Or pick up some sterile vials.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 1, 2018)

I am currently pinning tren ace eod, and my test c twice a week on Sunday and Wednesday. If i pin ace say on Saturday, i usually wait until Monday, and add the test with the next tren shot. 

This works for me. Just write everything down to keep track of what, and when you're pinning, or taking something.


----------



## aderu (Jul 5, 2018)

Guys I'm on my second week and acne is popping out. Which is not normal. I don't usually breakout while on cycle with test e only . It's usually only during Pct.

Could it be the npp? Maybe I should pin Eod to have steady blood levels to balance out the hormone fluctuations?


----------



## Jin (Jul 5, 2018)

aderu said:


> Guys I'm on my second week and acne is popping out. Which is not normal. I don't usually breakout while on cycle with test e only . It's usually only during Pct.
> 
> Could it be the npp? Maybe I should pin Eod to have steady blood levels to balance out the hormone fluctuations?



Probably elevated e2. I doubt pinning more will help. Up your ai and see what happens. Npp aromatizes as well as test.


----------



## aderu (Jul 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> Probably elevated e2. I doubt pinning more will help. Up your ai and see what happens. Npp aromatizes as well as test.


Yeah that's what I thought too.
25mg aromasin twice a week or 12.5 mg twice a week? What do you think?


----------



## Jin (Jul 5, 2018)

aderu said:


> Yeah that's what I thought too.
> 25mg aromasin twice a week or 12.5 mg twice a week? What do you think?



So you aren't taking it currently?

I've always used adex so I can't advise. But I think aromasin needs dosed daily.


----------



## aderu (Jul 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> So you aren't taking it currently?
> 
> I've always used adex so I can't advise. But I think aromasin needs dosed daily.


I was taking it once a week  25mg every Mondays. But I missed last Monday because I ran out and just re stocked. I thinks that's the case.

Never tried adex. Easier to dose? I use a pill cutter for aromasin.. Annoying


----------



## Jin (Jul 5, 2018)

aderu said:


> I was taking it once a week  25mg every Mondays. But I missed last Monday because I ran out and just re stocked. I thinks that's the case.
> 
> Never tried adex. Easier to dose? I use a pill cutter for aromasin.. Annoying



Once a week. Not going to cut it!

somebody can correct me if I'm wrong but I believe a good starting dose is 12.5 ed.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Jin said:


> Once a week. Not going to cut it!
> 
> somebody can correct me if I'm wrong but I believe a good starting dose is 12.5 ed.



Personally, I would start at 6.25ed. Bloodwork in a few weeks, and adjust.


----------



## aderu (Jul 5, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Personally, I would start at 6.25ed. Bloodwork in a few weeks, and adjust.


It's hard to get 6.25 mg out of 25mg aromasin tablet.. 12.5 is possible assuming it's distributed evenly. Else 25mg every 2 days maybe?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jul 5, 2018)

aderu said:


> It's hard to get 6.25 mg out of 25mg aromasin tablet.. 12.5 is possible assuming it's distributed evenly. Else 25mg every 2 days maybe?



Cut it in half, and do half eod. Ime, 25mg eod is a little aggressive for the cycle you're on. That's just me personally though


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 6, 2018)

Your levels were already on the rise because of the low dose and once a week and since you missed a week cuz you ran out. I have to ask how serious are you about the cycle. I’ve never ran out of an AI atfter I started a cycle. 

Id take a 25 twice this week and then cut back to 12.5 the day atfter you pin your gear.


----------



## aderu (Jul 7, 2018)

Tren4Life said:


> Your levels were already on the rise because of the low dose and once a week and since you missed a week cuz you ran out. I have to ask how serious are you about the cycle. I’ve never ran out of an AI atfter I started a cycle.
> 
> Id take a 25 twice this week and then cut back to 12.5 the day atfter you pin your gear.


Never say never..

Yea that's what I did 25 twice a week and then 12.5 eod. Let's see this week what gives.


----------

